# 1/18th SPEEDY



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Is this something new?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5948772198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

Looks interesting.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It said used.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

We have them up in Canada.....I like the front arms and springs. The rest of the car is junk.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i didnt get to see it they removed it off of ebay


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow -- did the item end early?


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i was selling a charger last month. since i put other manufactures names in the description for better exposure they deleted my ad. you are not suppose to list other than the item your selling. even though others are doing it, i just got caught. sorta like getting a speeding ticket. you pull over but the others keep going to see if they get away. LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I did not know that -- thanks for the info!


----------

